# 40s murray 20 inch tank bike



## cyclebuster (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a neat old murray 20 inch tank bike my son and i customized years ago, but we kept all the original parts. now we want to restore it. Its got an ashtabula blade fork, full length tank, peaked fenders with straight braces, teardrop sprocket. it does not have points behind the drop outs. Try to find out anything about this bike, anywhere. rots of ruck. been looking for years. Anyone in here have any clues as to its model or age? ignore the vintage CB750 headers, and CB750 HM341 pipes. 
We have had the bike shop nearly 15 years so this old bike has had a dozen incarnations, but its straight and clean, and about to receive its peaked fenders, blade fork, sprocket and original chainguard with a set of 20 inch drop centers.


----------

